# Missouri Golf Post



## MissouriGolf

We publish a free monthly magazine containing the latest golf news from Missouri, tips and stretches from the pros, tournament results, golf course tours and much more. 

This month, St. Louis is back in the spotlight of the amateur golf scene. We also take a tour of Blue Hills Country Club in Kansas City.

We are looking forward to contributing articles to this forum.

Check out our December issue at http://read.turntext.com/i/231438

Follow us @ MoGolfPost for all your local and national golf news


----------

